# Quadricycle plans



## rustranch (Mar 12, 2010)

Anyone have leads or links on drawings, files or spec on the Ford 1886 Quadricycle engine or the entire rig for that matter either in some scale or full size. No real plans to do anything with it but its my current fascination on studying the design and how it was done. Ive watched a few posting of different builds of Fords first engine from plumbing parts; I even have set aside some parts and am planning on building one this summer, and yes I will share some picture as it unfolds. Anyway Im just thinking whats next. I found a few sites but the folks are building something that looks like it and using lawnmower engines. Thats not what I want to study. Thanks for any leads.


----------



## cfellows (Mar 12, 2010)

I was doing some research on this several months ago. Never found any plans, but did manage to kind of figure out the scale of the engine parts. Here is a link to an article in Popular Science about a fellow who built a replica.

http://books.google.com/books?id=8yADAAAAMBAJ&pg=PA37&lpg=PA37&dq=ford+quadricycle+build&source=bl&ots=PWGbOWLvqr&sig=520XDWJsqJ00acsdLRlbZzwsInU&hl=en&ei=TGGaS4PfHYP58AbAt62JDg&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=6&ved=0CBUQ6AEwBTgU#v=onepage&q=ford%20quadricycle%20build&f=false

The engine has a bore and stroke of about 2.5" x 6". As near as I can tell, the flywheel is about 18" in diameter. The compression ratio is about 3:1.

Hope this helps... Chuck


----------



## cfellows (Mar 12, 2010)

There are also a couple of good youtube videos of Quadricycle replicas:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AYNge9r1Yi4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AYNge9r1Yi4[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mJaVwOrZlHs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mJaVwOrZlHs[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZBhNoLUkMV8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZBhNoLUkMV8[/ame]

These will probably just whet your appetite even more!

Chuck


----------



## young1 (Mar 12, 2010)

rust ranch  Here is thread from another site about set of plans for the quad.  http://www.smokstak.com/forum/showthread.php?t=67456 He would sell plans for the entire car but if wanted just engine plans he would sell them seperate. Dave


----------



## vlmarshall (Mar 13, 2010)

Very cool. I want one. ;D


 Those videos are full of nice details, like the single rocker arm for both cylinders.


----------

